# Run-time error '75'



## mfred (Oct 10, 2012)

Greetings all,

I am having an issue with a piece of real estate management (MRI) software that we have several personnel accessing through a terminal server. 

The terminal server is a Windows 2008 R2 standard. 

We have several users that login to the ts to use the MRI software. All of the users are setup to have full control rights to the software. All can access it with no problems, but we have one user that gets a 'Run-time error '75' Path/File access error' when they try to access it. 

I have verified the users security settings and the look fine to me. I haven't been able too many other troubleshooting steps online that have helped out. I have just recently started helping out with the servers for my department so I am still pretty new to them. 

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## bliss-II (Oct 18, 2012)

Are they accessing the server via Remote Desktop or accessing the application via RemoteApp?

If it's RemoteApp, have you moved them to another workstation to see if you can reproduce the problem?

In Event Viewer, what's the Source for the error? The application? TermSvcs?


----------



## mfred (Oct 10, 2012)

bliss-II said:


> Are they accessing the server via Remote Desktop or accessing the application via RemoteApp?
> 
> If it's RemoteApp, have you moved them to another workstation to see if you can reproduce the problem?
> 
> In Event Viewer, what's the Source for the error? The application? TermSvcs?


Thanks very much for the reply! They are accessing the server via rdp. They get the error when they rdp to the ts and also the server where the software is actually housed.

I will look at the event viewer when I get into the office and let you know.

Thanks again


----------

